# Why is high speed recording (240/120 fps) limited to 20s max



## Morico (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,
I have Olympus Stylus Tough TG-2 iHS and it can record high speed movies at 240 or 120 fps, but the lenght of one recording is limited to 20 sec only - why is that, if the file system allows to record up to 4GB file? At 240fps should be 4GB "filled" after 10 min.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 2, 2013)

buffer???i'm just guessing....


----------



## Morico (Mar 2, 2013)

ratssass said:


> buffer???i'm just guessing....


You may be right, I didn't thought of that ... still I can record up to 29 mins in 1080p. So I suppose that SD cards are too slow for high speed recording, so it has to be done thru buffer, cause it is much fuster memory.


----------



## Morico (Mar 2, 2013)

I just find my answer - you were right: "The high-speed recording happens to a buffer, not to the SD card, which limits the length of recording"


----------



## ratssass (Mar 2, 2013)

lol....even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Morico (Mar 2, 2013)

ratssass said:


> lol....even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------

